# FA went kablooey!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn demoman, planting sticky bombs on the server.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 19, 2009)

and in about 5 maybe 10 minutes this post will get locked. XD


----------



## Myasa (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah. Give them some time. It's an error, and they say it'll only be a few minutes.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 19, 2009)

But if i have to assume anythimg Tsa-Wolf pulled the plug on the server in a reboot.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

It's already been 20 minutes


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> It's already been 20 minutes



the rule says 30 minutes after the incident to make a post about it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

Well we need to have good counter-Demomen.


----------



## phantomteddybear (Jun 19, 2009)

I gots a 502 error for FA. Just thought I would be specific. Otherwise....SERVERBOMBS SUCK!!!


----------



## TwistedSpitzer (Jun 19, 2009)

It should be up soon, hopefully. Im just glad I wasnt the only one with this problem.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 19, 2009)

phantomteddybear said:


> I gots a 502 error for FA. Just thought I would be specific. Otherwise....SERVERBOMBS SUCK!!!



this is standard procedure. 502 errors can get bad and Yak or Tsawolf will typicaly reset the servers knocking them offline for like 30 minutes to an hour

so everyone........dohh never mind just don't make drama about it


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> this is standard procedure. 502 errors can get bad and Yak or Tsawolf will typicaly reset the servers knocking them offline for like 30 minutes to an hour
> 
> so everyone........dohh never mind just don't make drama about it



Too late, it's already happening


----------



## isthisagoodname (Jun 19, 2009)

*DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

CHEERS MATE! *drinks scrumpy* BUUURP


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 19, 2009)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIIIIIIIT!!!!
JULY OF LAST YEER DID THA SAIM!!! EVERYBODY RUUUUUN!
[/dramaqueen]



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well we need to have good counter-Demomen.


Mmm nmmm hmmnhmmhm.
AHHHMMMMMNNNNMMMM!!!


----------



## Sefam (Jun 19, 2009)

Again *sigh*

I hope FA could be more reliable at times. It seems it always goes down when I come online.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 19, 2009)

OH MY WHAT EVER WILL I DO!? D:


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

Now Fender is on the error page, it seems that one or more of the admins finally noticed the problem


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 19, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> OH MY WHAT EVER WILL I DO!? D:


RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY BEFORE THE FA MONSTER EATS YOU!!1


----------



## AQB52 (Jun 19, 2009)

Going on 30 minutes....Oh, joy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Mmm nmmm hmmnhmmhm.
> AHHHMMMMMNNNNMMMM!!!



Well anyone that can get close to Demo can kill him... that is if they can get close.

What makes him a good demoman? IF HE WERE A BAD DEMOMAN, HE WOULDN'T BE HERE, BOMBING OUR SERVERS, NOW WOULD HE?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well anyone that can get close to Demo can kill him... that is if they can get close.


Or get fawr.
Wave gewdbah tew yow head, wankah!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 19, 2009)

If you go on the Twitter page, you'll see that they say they're looking into the *outage*.


----------



## benjamin33 (Jun 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ITS 08 ALL OVER AGAIN!


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> If you go on the Twitted page page, you'll see that they say they're looking into the *outage*.



And not saying here? Odd, not everone has twitter ya know


----------



## Mikau (Jun 19, 2009)

Ah, the dramafest about FA going down... I'm staying calm about it and merely shrugged.

Sure, FA's important for us furs in the community, but it plays a small role in the fur fandom, if you think about it. We use it daily as a means to look at porn, read journals, find a way to contact each other, and of course, announce when we're at a fur convention. 

Stay calm folks, I'm sure the admins are doing their best to get it back up as quickly as possible.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 19, 2009)

ladies and gentlemen boys and girls its moonjuana time!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2009)

I was doing what the error message told me too do, so I was hitting F5 with Control, Alt, and Command (iMac). Now my computer vocalizes everything I do. Oh Noes = "O - H - Space - N - O - E - S". It's really fucking annoying!!!!!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 19, 2009)

Mikau said:


> We use it daily as a means to look at porn,


I'm sure most of us don't look at porn on that site, I mean, come on guys, you don't like those sick fetishes-
Oh wait...


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 19, 2009)

Xenke said:


> I was doing what the error message told me too do, so I was hitting F5 with Control, Alt, and Command (iMac). Now my computer vocalizes everything I do. Oh Noes = "O - H - Space - N - O - E - S". It's really fucking annoying!!!!!



Hehehe. I did that once.


----------



## SaiTheCharmander (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know about all of you, but it's working for me now.  X3


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Hehehe. I did that once.



Now that I know how to turn it on and off, I find it amusing. I think I'll keep it on for a while. ^_^

^ <-- OMG! IT'S SAYS CARROT!!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

So Sniper killed demoman?

Good work, Aussie! I'll call your parents about your good work!


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jun 19, 2009)

I use it as file storage for my arts too! :3 I'm not totally worried though. I'm sure they'll fix it. They always seem to.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So Sniper killed demoman?
> 
> Good work, Aussie! I'll call your parents about your good work!


I wowdn' if I wewr yew...
Dirtah spah...


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, 'tis official. FA is back up for me as well.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 19, 2009)

I ADMIT NOTHING!


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I ADMIT NOTHING!



Admit what, that you and Net-at crashed teh server today?


----------

